# FYI - FF Calendar Tab



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

If you click the *Calendar Tab * you will see a page full of useful infomation, 
heres a short guide to understanding what you will see and how its helpful to you 

*At the top of the calendar tab after clicking it you will see across the top the days of the week and under them in boxes, 
info like this found on todays date ( 1-12-200*


> 1
> Birthdays: arolyn (34), ALi J (42), turkey (32), Bels (42), Katorina (45), Chinagirl (34), helen0610 (32), puddle duck (32), *nikki* (2, jessiejay (32), kimevans (41), Mollieboo, tinkerbells (30), Katycake (39), chickchick (29), Wombly (32), cherylsalmon (33), boboboy (36), Marie2008 (33), Islandgirl (31)
> Events: *  Chat 24/7 meet new people, * pregnancy chat ~ nursery 230pm, * 2WW Chat 1-2pm


*
Lets break this down   * 
_If_ in your profile infomation  you have put your birthday in - your name will appear on your birthdate 
and if you click a name it will take you a members profile page, so

For today if we click on Birthdays: *arolyn (34), * - we will see a birthday cake picture on her profile telling us today is her birthday 
and the numbers in brackets will be her age today 

*Next we can look at  * Events: * 

These are *events* held normally in the chatroom, 
if you move your mouse over the event name and it turns to a hand, 
you will see todays date has 3 planned events 
click it! this takes you directly to a post with more infomation about the event, 
and normally you can post in that topic too 
so you get reminders (if you have notifications turned on in your profile 

*So lets click todays event  * - *Chat 24/7 meet new people* 
You will be taken to this post 



Dizzi Squirrel said:


> PLEASE READ
> Chat Etiquette
> 
> CLICK HERE​
> ...




Scroll down and read the whole topic 



*And thats it!*
At the very bottom you can pick a month to view, or at the side you can see a month ahead/behind

The Calendar Tab explained 

Hope its helped!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Urm... Dizzi.....  Why isn't the quiz night on the calendar  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Cause I needed to update it - Which I have


----------

